# Meriwether Trophy Club Openings for 2009-2010



## todd pursley (Dec 28, 2008)

1950 acres
17 plus acres in first come first serve food plots
125" minimum 
5th year of trophy managment 
independant owned land but is managed for timber
nice camp with electricity
130" plus killed every year except this one several were seen but couldnt close the deal 
supplimental feeding in the off season
dues are 1450.00 per year
we have 18 members 
we are located in raleigh     half way between woodury and warm springs     we are bordered on one side by the old flint cattle company


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats your where abouts in Meriwether?  Price?  Total Members?


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 28, 2008)

we are in raleigh
we have 18 members
the dues are 1450.00 per year


----------



## flintdiver (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's some pics of the land and some previous years bucks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=97316&highlight=woodbury


----------



## FordHunter (Dec 29, 2008)

whats your turn over rate for members this year.... how many openings will you have?


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 29, 2008)

I know that im going to have 4 openings possibly as many as 6 but i have at least 8 people to show the property to starting on january 2nd and it will be first come first serve Some very good hunting spots are coming available and the early bird will get the worm


----------



## Lost in Heard (Dec 29, 2008)

Property is a mix of pines ,Hardwood fingers, some clearcut,pasture land,foodplots planted in buck forage oats,wheat,clover,all club foodplots have stands already in place,buddy stands or box stands,property is going into 6th yr of QDM also a supplemental feeding program during peak growing stage(Godfreys 17pt) and food plots,put out approx 4 1/2 tons of feed.....great place to hunt overall, early season (opening weekend) got a quick glimpse of a 140class 9pt and passed up on 3.5yr old 10pt with busted up tines 1st wk of November upper 120class broken up! Great place to hunt!!!!!!


----------



## FordHunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Well how is your property situated? is it scattered or all clumped together? is there other property owners or land in the middle of your property? are the land owners that surround your property doing the same management program and letting the small ones walk or if i was to join and let a 115 walk will they kill it?  And by the location you gave isnt that the ridge thats running in meriwether where the rut comes in weird?  How many bucks/does were killed this year?  and Lost in heard....if you saw all these deer did you get one?


----------



## Lost in Heard (Dec 29, 2008)

didn't have a clear shot on the 9pt, and the 10pt was all busted up, did not want to shoot a buck that had a busted up rack, trophy hunting at times means letting one walk to get bigger and better the next yr, and no...the rut comes the 1st wk or so of November and has since I've been in the club


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive had at 10 pms about the price of our club and with economy the way that it is we will break our dues up into payments over the first several months of the year. A deposit  of at least 100.00 will be have to be paid to hold a membership. The balance of 450.00 will be due on febuary 15th    
A second payment of 500.00 will be due on april 15th
the last payment of 500.00 will be due on may 15th
I forgot to mention that any new member will also have turkey hunting rights for the upcoming season
we are willing to make arrangements for anyone within reason


----------



## white1500gmc (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is a picture of the 10 point I took last season and a few trailcam pics.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 30, 2008)

do you use the pin system for stands or is it claimed areas?if you use the pin system i'd like to take a look at the club.pm me with details


----------



## WHITETAIL WIZARD (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ga bowhunter*

I am a member of the club also. We use a pin system which is 1st come 1st serve. But you also get a choice of a primary area. In that area no one else can hunt without permission from you. You can  also plant a food plot if you like. We can give more specifics if necessary.


----------



## Minner (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good piece of property. Do you have a limit on # of does that can be taken? What about guest days?

Thanks!


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 30, 2008)

we do not put a limit on the does that you can take but we do ask that you only take the minimum that your imediate family  needs    we try to keep doe harvest to an absolute minimum    there are no guest allowed


----------



## bucktrucker (Dec 30, 2008)

Is family included in this price?


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 30, 2008)

yes imediate family is included in the price but they will have to go by the same standards as the rest of the club and that is hard for an inexperienced hunter  to do  A spouse is allowed to hunt on a limited basis and if your spouse hunts as much or more than you do then you need to purchase 2 memberships but we have women in the camp on multiple occossions every season


----------



## todd pursley (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to say thanks for all the pm and interest in our club and look foward to meeting each and everyone that has set up a time for this weekend anyone else that may be interested please contact me i plan on being on the property the entire weekend    gona be there starting friday aftrernoon any questions please contact me on the cell    404-379-6583 no calls after 9:00 p.m. please


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 2, 2009)

I have never had so much interest in such a short period of time thanks for all the interest


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jan 4, 2009)

now would be a great time to check out the property, no ticks and chiggers this time of yr!


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the guys that came out to look at our property and welcome the new members that have signed up and really look foward to the upcoming season


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 4, 2009)

How long to get from Newnan to the club?  and how many spots you got left?


----------



## JamesG (Jan 5, 2009)

Any openings left???


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 6, 2009)

I am full up on time for showing the property for saturday and still have some time on sunday afternoon if you would take a tour of the property please call to set up a time that is conveiniant   404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 10, 2009)

got three guys coming on sunday and should be done by 3:00 and if anyone else would like to take a look please call me 404-379-6583 will be at the club all day on sunday


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 10, 2009)

do you have squirrels and do you allow squirrel hunting in Jan and feb.


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 11, 2009)

yes we have squirrels and you are allowed to hunt them after deer season is over


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jan 12, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Whats your where abouts in Meriwether?  Price?  Total Members?





You can tell this is a very serious candidate. He really took the time to read your first post! Haha I mean I see it all right there other the the where abouts part.


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 15, 2009)

few of the bucks taken over the last 5 seasons


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 19, 2009)

we will be showing the property agin this weekend anyone interested please contact me


----------



## deersled (Jan 24, 2009)

what was your harvest for this year like? # of bucks and does. Scores of bucks? How many turkeys did you kill last year? will you be having a club meeting any time soon?


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 25, 2009)

We had a 125 class 8   
a 118 class 7 
and 2 bucks that would score around 100 {those guys are no longer a part of this lease} I would have to go and look at the kill records at camp to see the doe harvest but i think it was around 17 does
we havw one definate opening left and one possible oppening still waiting on the deposit should be full by next weekend


----------



## jlc557 (Feb 2, 2009)

i am interested in turkey only but will pay full member price. How many turkey hunters do you have so far? thanks. very interested. email is jlc557@gmail.com


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 11, 2009)

I have had some guys that have not sent in the money as they had promised so were going to have a few openings left if anyone may be interested please contact me at 404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 16, 2009)

I will be available to show the property this weekend Going down to check trailcams so I will show the land if anyone wants to take a look give me a call 404-379-6583


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 20, 2009)

I have talked to the other members and and we would be willing to accept turkey hunting only memberships in order to cut down on the number of deer hunters so if anyone is interested please call me at 404-379-6583. We will only have a few turkey hunters and it would be a great opprotunity for some of the more serious turkey hunters out there. The way that the property is laid out you could easily hunt 6 or 8 guys at one time and never interfere with each other.


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Feb 20, 2009)

*Turkey Season*

Looking forward to Turkey Season.

Will be there on a regular basis. Have another tract 8 miles away and plan on spending alot of time on each tract.

Can we turkey hunt all the property this year?

Come on March 21 st.


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 20, 2009)

the returning members from last year and new members can


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 24, 2009)

we will be having a meet and greet for the new members this weekend and cookout if anyone would like to come down and see the quaulity of members that we have  give me a call 404-379-6583


----------



## Lost in Heard (Mar 8, 2009)

bucks still holding on for now, went down to club getting ready for turkey season and jumped really nice 8pt, food plots getting hammered by the deer and turkeys,great place to trophy hunt deer and some really large turkeys!


----------



## Lost in Heard (Mar 17, 2009)

still need a few more members, nows the chance so you can do some awesome turkey hunting as well


----------



## Lost in Heard (Mar 23, 2009)

ok guys, we now only need 2 maybe 3 members to fill the club,had some more join this past weekend so if anyone is interested give Todd a call to set up a time to have a look see, someone will/should be down just about every sat or sunday turkey hunting and will be glad to show you around


----------



## Lost in Heard (Apr 5, 2009)

still need 2 more members guys, anyone want a qdm club give Todd a call


----------



## Mossy (Apr 6, 2009)

what are your guest policies?


----------



## todd pursley (Apr 6, 2009)

we do not alow guest


----------



## Lost in Heard (Apr 28, 2009)

we still need a few more members, nows the time guys to take a look


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 13, 2009)

we finally got the feed out and deer have started to hit the godfrey's at a pretty good pace, so if anyone would like a tour of the property just give Todd a call


----------



## WHITETAIL WIZARD (May 19, 2009)

They sure love the feed and it shows. All  the bucks that have been taken have been 200 lbs or better. We have even had some does hit 160 lbs. That Godfrey's feed and the food plots we plant is really paying off. Can't wait to get some good trail cam pics.


----------



## Lost in Heard (May 30, 2009)

still need 2 members


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for all interest, at this time club is FULL


----------



## jbooth7777 (Jun 21, 2009)

*hunting club*

Todd,
I am in a club this year, but would like to get your phone number to look at your club next year.

Jim Booth
404-626-3236


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 21, 2009)

a member has had some financial problems and needs to sell his membership,1450.00  can show land by appt just give Todd a call at 404-379-6583  only 1 membership needed


----------



## WHITETAIL WIZARD (Jul 22, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everybody soon and meeting the new guys that I haven't talked to yet. Were are going into the 6th year of extreme management and it should start paying off in a big way. This should be a great year! I am counting down the days. If your looking for a great piece of property that is privately owned and members that work hard to provide the best quality hunting possible, this is it. For the past 5 yrs we have put our blood, sweat, and tears into this property. It is on the verge of being something really special. Big community food plots that are 1st come 1st serve and also having primary areas that you can make your own make this property unique. Come take a look. You won't be disappointed. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 27, 2009)

I purchased this persons membership at full price to help him out after losing his job. I will attach some trail cam pics that I pulled this past weekend as soon as i figure out how.


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 27, 2009)

here's the pics


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's a few more, looks to be a decent buck off in distance


----------



## todd pursley (Aug 5, 2009)

This membership will offered at a discount price due to the closeness of the season. IF a person is interested they can purchase this membership for 1250.00.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 7, 2009)

Folks there are some nice deer in this area. A mature buck is hard to kill, but they are there. They have been fed a high protein diet!


----------



## Lost in Heard (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like were gonna need 2 members this yr, feel free to pm myself or Todd for more details or just give me a call at 678-409-7543 Robbie


----------

